# Life in Cyprus



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

I have just read the article in today's Internet Cyprus Mail "Has the love affair with Cyprus come to an end? We have had an apartment in Kato Paphos and a house in a village near Kolossi. We sold the house this year, with the intention of moving out to Cyprus next year. We are coming over for 2 weeks in October to look for a village property to renovate and then set up a pool cleaning/holiday let/property management business. It would mean selling our house in the UK to enable us to do this, which may not be easy in the current economic climate.

We love Cyprus and have thought of all the pros and cons of moving at the end of the day Cyprus still comes out top over living in the UK.

I would be grateful for some honest reaction to the article and if life in Cyprus is now as expensive and difficult as the article says.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

tammy123 said:


> I have just read the article in today's Internet Cyprus Mail "Has the love affair with Cyprus come to an end? We have had an apartment in Kato Paphos and a house in a village near Kolossi. We sold the house this year, with the intention of moving out to Cyprus next year. We are coming over for 2 weeks in October to look for a village property to renovate and then set up a pool cleaning/holiday let/property management business. It would mean selling our house in the UK to enable us to do this, which may not be easy in the current economic climate.
> 
> We love Cyprus and have thought of all the pros and cons of moving at the end of the day Cyprus still comes out top over living in the UK.
> 
> I would be grateful for some honest reaction to the article and if life in Cyprus is now as expensive and difficult as the article says.


It is certainly true that the housing market has slowed down a lot this year but that is as much because of the economic problems in the UK as anything else.
The cost of living here is still lower than the UK on the whole and the pace of life is so much less stressful.
We have lived here for 4 years and will only go back to the UK if family reasons make it necessary. We hope that will never happen.
As the article says there are now a lot of Eastern European buyers and also buyers from the Arab countries.
We recently sold a villa to a lovely Romanian family and we are getting more and more enquiries from Russians and also from Dubai.
Many people who return to the UK have not given the move over here enough thought in the first place. They come over on holiday, fall in love with the country and decide to come and live here. They dont research enough and come over with unrealistic expectations.
My husband and I always tell our clients the down side of living here as well as the good things. We have lost sales as a result because people have changed their minds but we dont want to be resopnsible for a lot of unhappy people returning to the Uk after a year or two because they were lied to about how good life is here.
Yes it is still much better than the UK but it is not paradise. Nowhere is perfect and to be happy here you have to learn to take the good with bad.
We love it here and if you come with the right frame of mind it is a great place to live.

Veronica


----------

